# king, queen



## Bienvenidos

How do you say king and queen in your language?

Latin: 
*Queen -- Regina*
*King -- Rex*

Farsi: 
*King -- Shah, Pachah*
*Queen -- no definite term that I know of except "zun uz Shah" (the king's wife)*


Spanish:
*Queen -- reina*
*King -- rey*

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## JLanguage

*Hebrew:*
_king_: מלך (melekh) 
_queen_: מלכה (malkah)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:
Queen: Rainha
King - Rei

Hungarian:
Queen - ??? --> I found out Dáma but it means Queen from the cards and Nagyméretû Tetõfedõ Pala, but I believe it is not "queen"
King - Király

French:
Queen - Reine
King - Roi


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

king: *ملك* (malik)
queen: *ملكة* (malika)


----------



## Dalian

Chinese:

King: 国王
Queen: 女王 (if she rules the kingdom)
           王后 (if she is the king's wife)


----------



## MingRaymond

Italian:
King: re
Queen: regina


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Bengali Transliterated:

Raajaa=King

Raani=Queen


----------



## Brioche

CHINESE

King: 国王 gúo wáng (mandarin), gwok3 wong4 (cantonese)


Queen: 
女王 (rules the kingdom) nü wáng (mandarin), neui5 wong4 (cantonese)

王后 (king's wife) wáng hòu (mandarin), wong4 hau6 (cantonese)


My computer won't show it, but *n**ü* is 3rd tone.


----------



## Pivra

Thai
ราชา - raja = king
ราชินี - rajini = queen
ชายา -chaya= king's minor wife
อัครชายา -agrachaya= king's minor wife at his highest favour, secound only to the queen.
มเหสี - mahesi = king's wife higher than chaya lower than agrachaya

feminine inclension (is that correct to say) -ini for queen is irregular in Thai, there for it is not raani like in other Indic languages


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Danish:
King: Konge (I'm not sure about the spelling)
Queen: Dronning


----------



## Robinvn

Dutch:
King: Koning
Queen: Koningin


----------



## Roshini

Malay :
King - Raja
Queen - Permaisuri (pronounce it as it is spelt.)

Tamil :
King - Raja
Queen - Raani

Have fun!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Maori:
King: kïngi
Queen: kuïni


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

king - rei
queen - reina


----------



## Henryk

German:

King = König
Queen = Königin


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

King = rege
Queen = regină


----------



## port royal

Croatian:
king - kralj
queen - kraljica


----------



## MingRaymond

Brioche said:
			
		

> Queen:
> 女王 neui6 wong4 (cantonese)


 
It should be neui*5. *


----------



## Whodunit

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> *Queen -- no definite term that I know of except "zun uz Shah" (the king's wife)*


 
What about "*شهبانو*"? I found it on the Net and thought it looks like your word for "shah" (*شاه*).


----------



## Bienvenidos

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What about "*شهبانو*"? I found it on the Net and thought it looks like your word for "shah" (*شاه*).


 
Hmm...I sense this is the product of an online translator. That is not a word in Farsi; it's just a bunch of letters. No worries, though.

Maybe you're thinking of the word "malika" which can mean queen.

Thank you for posting, though; otherwise I wouldn't have remembered to post "malika" as a possible translation.



Malika: (Aligned to Far Right)
ﻩﻜﻠﻤ​Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*​


----------



## LanceKitty

Tagalog:

King - Hari
Queen - Reyna


----------



## Whodunit

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hmm...I sense this is the product of an online translator. That is not a word in Farsi; it's just a bunch of letters. No worries, though.


 
It wasn't an online translator, but a dictionary which seemed to be very reliable. 



> Maybe you're thinking of the word "malika" which can mean queen.


 
Hm, if ملكه is a word, why isn't ملك used then as its (or her ) equivalent?



> Thank you for posting, though; otherwise I wouldn't have remembered to post "malika" as a possible translation.


 
How come you remembered "malika" when I asked about "shahibanu (?)"?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Because the word didn't make sense to me, so I asked my grandmother to read it and see if it meant "queen". She said no and that what was written was not even a word, and that the correct term for queen can sometimes be "malika".  I wasn't familar with "malika"; she told me it was the correct term, so I decided to post it. 

I've never heard of shahibanu, nevertheless. 

Thanks again for checking in the dictionary, though.  I appreciate it. 

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## macta123

In Hindi

 Raja aur Rani      (King and Queen)
 Maharaja aur Maharani (Emperor and Empress)

In Malayalam
Rajavum Ratniyum


----------



## cherine

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> ...the word didn't make sense to me, so I asked my grandmother to read it and see if it meant "queen".
> .....
> I've never heard of shahibanu, nevertheless.


 
Well, with all due respect to your grandmother, Bienvenidos, I have to contradict her -though I don't know Farsi- because I know the word shahbanu means queen. It's the title -for example- of Farah Diba, previous queen of Iran, wife of Shah Reza Pahlavi.
Here is a part of a sentence in Farsi from this page. :
 فرح ديبا شهبانوي سابق ايران ​which seems to mean : ex-shahbanu of Iran. And here are the result of Googling for شهبانو فرح ديبا.

The word شهبانو doesn't seem strange for me, not only because I've heard it before; but also because it sounds like a feminine form of the word شاه .

P.S. I found this site calling Farah Pahlavi an empress, so maybe the word shahbanu means [also?] empress ?


----------



## raspberry_tea

Filipino:

Hari - King
Reyna - Queen (this one comes from the spanish "reina" i don't know if we have an original word for that)


----------



## Little_Me

Hmmm, maybe Polish is not as exotic as Farsi or Thai, but I'd like to add Polish equivalent too:  

Queen: Królowa
King: Król


----------



## Bienvenidos

Could it possibly be a regional word? I speak Afghan Farsi, not Iranian Farsi, and there are at times some very distinct vocabulary differences.

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## parakseno

Modern Greek:
the king = ο βασιλέας (vasileas)
the queen = η βασίλισσα (vasilissa)

Ancient Greek: (well actually Koine - the Hellenistic period Greek. The word for king is the same in Classical Greek, but I'm not sure about the one for queen )
the king = ὁ βασιλεύς
the queen = ἡ βασίλισσα


----------



## berty bee

hungarian
king = király
queen = királynő


----------



## Gabino

Sorry, didn't see Spanish.

king= Rey
queen= Reina


----------



## übermönch

the russian form doesn't differ much from the polish or the hungarian -

King = Korol'         Король
Queen = Korol'eva Королева
Or "_Car_' (Царь)" and "_Carica_(Царица)" for emperor and empress.
German for emp.:
"Kaiser" and "Kaiserin"


----------



## Pivra

Wonder why some IE languages use words starting with K or C and some others with R.

Sanskrit and Latin= Raja and Rex
English and Dutch= King Koning



			
				Roshini said:
			
		

> Malay :
> King - Raja
> Queen - Permaisuri (pronounce it as it is spelt.)
> Have fun!


 
I read the history of the kingdom of Patani Raya, the 4 queens were all called Rajas. 

Raja Hijau (The Green Queen), Raja Biru (The Blue Queen), Raja Ungu (The Purple Queen) and Raja Kuning (The Yellow Queen)

but this might just be for Jawi not Malay.


----------



## jónico

Swedish: Kung (king); dottning (queen)

The R vs K division splits right along the Germanic and Romance lines. Funny to see that the poor qQueen often doesn't fit into the paradigm, though, in some of the Asian languages and even some of the IE ones.

It is curious, like you say, that they should be such different sounds (R & K), given that the whole concept of tribal leader is as old as the, say, family terms (pater, padre, father, Vater, far, etc) used as standard examples to show common Indo-European ancestry...I'm keen to hear what others think about this...


----------



## Honour

crotian and hungarian is very similar to turkish
King: Kral 
Queen: Kraliçe
*but*
in a deck
King: Papaz (means parish/priest)
Queen: Kız (plain and simple: girl)


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:

king = kuningas
queen = kuningatar


			
				jónico said:
			
		

> Swedish: Kung (king); dottning (queen)


A small typo, an "r" is missing. The queen is in Swedish drottning.


----------



## jónico

Ilmo said:
			
		

> A small typo, an "r" is missing. The queen is in Swedish drottning.


 
 Sorry about that. Tack ska du ha, Ilmo!


----------



## janecito

Slovene follows the Slavic pattern 

king > *kralj*
queen > *kraljica*


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hmm...I sense this is the product of an online translator. That is not a word in Farsi; it's just a bunch of letters. No worries, though.
> 
> Saludos y Suerte
> *Bienvenidos*


 
Hello

Actually you can say both *Maleka(h*_)_ and *Shahbanu* for *Queen, *though the word *shahbanu* is not as common as *malekah*.

Tisia


----------



## Maja

In Sebian:
King - Kralj (краљ)
Queen - Kraljica (but "Dama" in cards) (краљица; дама) 

Emperor/czar - Car (Цар) 
Empress - Carica (Царица)

Pozdrav!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Actually you can say both *Maleka(h*_)_ and *Shahbanu* for *Queen, *though the word *shahbanu* is not as common as *malekah*.
> 
> Tisia


 
I figured it must come down to common usage: I've never heard shahbanu in my dialect. 

Tashakkur, Tisia, as always   

*Bien*


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese,

1. King = Rajaa, raja, rada, rajjuruwaa
2. Queen = Bisowa, raejini, mehesiya, devi


----------



## brian

parakseno said:
			
		

> Modern Greek:
> the king = ο βασιλέας (vasileas)
> the queen = η βασίλισσα (vasilissa)
> 
> Ancient Greek: (well actually Koine - the Hellenistic period Greek. The word for king is the same in Classical Greek, but I'm not sure about the one for queen )
> the king = ὁ βασιλεύς
> the queen = ἡ βασίλισσα



In Classical Greek, Aeschylus and Sophocles will use "βασιλεια" (acute accent on the first iota) for "queen."  Also acceptible is "βασιλη" (acute on the iota).

By the way, how do you get breathing marks and diacritics on your Greek?? 


Brian


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian:

*King = _karalis, __ķēniņš_
Queen = _karaliene, ķēniņiene_


----------



## panjabigator

*Panjabi*:  Raja (king) rani (queen)
Shah is also a king, and a begam is his queen.


----------



## Jansen

In Norwegian it's the same as in Danish

King = Konge
Queen = Dronning

Interestingly the latin Rex is used as the kings surname. So the full name of the King of Norway is Harald Rex, but usually Kong Harald is used instead.

Some other royal titles and words associated with royalty:

Prince = Prins
Princess = Prinsesse
Crownprince = Kronprins
Crownprincess = Kronprinsesse
Majesty = Majestet
Royal = Kongelig

And just to make it confusing: 
Your royal highnes = Deres majestet

Another bit of trivia is that the word for "crown" - krone, is also the name of the currency in all of the Scandinavian countries.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
Prince = *Prens*
Princess = *Prenses*
King = *Kral*
Queen = *Kraliçe, Ece*


----------



## Insider

In Ukrainian:

King =* король* [korol']
Queen = *королева* [koroleva]
Prince = *принц* [prynts']
Princess = *принцеса* [pryntsesa]


----------



## starsiege

Roshini said:


> Tamil :
> King - Raja
> Queen - Raani


Raja and Rani are not Tamil words. They are from Sanskrit

In Tamil
King      = Arasan
Queen   = Arasi


----------



## Qcumber

Whodunit said:


> What about "*شهبانو*"? I found it on the Net and thought it looks like your word for "shah" (*شاه*).


I have seen *shahbaanuu* used to refer to the shah's wife.


----------



## Tisia

Qcumber said:


> I have seen *shahbaanuu* used to refer to the shah's wife.


right


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turk said:


> Crotian and Hungarian is very similar to Turkish
> * King: *Kral
> * Queen:* Kraliçe


Indeed, and it's mainly because both words have been borrowed from Serbian.


----------



## ameana7

ukuca said:


> In Turkish:
> Prince = *Prens*
> Princess = *Prenses*
> King = *Kral*
> Queen = *Kraliçe, Ece*



Once upon a time they used to use "Kaan" and "Sultan" for king.


----------



## Sirit

Norwegian:
King - konge
Queen - dronning


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ameana7 said:


> Once upon a time they used to use "Kaan" and "Sultan" for king.


Yes. In fact, kağan, hakan, han, şanyü, yabgu, tan-hu, idikut and ilteber were kinds of titles given to rulers about two thousands years ago in Central Asia, ancient Turkic lands.

Sultan, on the other hand, is a title Turks used years after they left their homeland and made Anatolia their new home. It is basically an Islamic title and slightly different than king, _kral_. _(Spanish: Sultán, Catalan: Soldà, Polish: Sułtan etc.)
_
As I've paid good enough attention to History classes, Turks have never had a ruler titled *kral *or *kraliçe *at any times.


----------



## Flaminius

Dalian said:


> Chinese:
> 
> King: 国王
> Queen: 女王 (if she rules the kingdom)
> 王后 (if she is the king's wife)



Japanese:
King: 王 (国王); ō (kokuō)
Queen: 女王; joō  (if she rules the kingdom)
王妃; ōhi (if she is the king's wife)


----------



## Kassikakk

*Estonian:*

king - kuningas;
queen - kuninganna.


----------



## irene.acler

In Italian:
king - re
queen - regina


----------



## shine

In Irish:
King = Rí
Queen = Banríon,
(ban = woman)


----------



## panjabigator

starsiege said:


> Raja and Rani are not Tamil words. They are from Sanskrit
> 
> In Tamil
> King      = Arasan
> Queen   = Arasi


Do you think this could be due to differences in location?  I venture to say that Indian Tamil has had more contact with Sanskrit perhaps than has Sri Lankan, so perhaps some words have been absorbed in.  Also, I believe Roshini is a Malaysian Tamil speaker, so maybe due to contact with other Indic languages.

Vanakum


shine said:


> In Irish:
> King = Rí
> Queen = Banríon,
> (ban = woman)


Is "ri" related to the Spanish "rey?"


----------



## eli-milqo

king _ Malko (western) , Malka (eastern)
Queen- Malkto (western) , Malkta (eastern)


----------



## chainedwind

panjabigator said:


> Is "ri" related to the Spanish "rey?"



Well, Irish is a Celtic language, under the Indo-European umbrella... so it's possible that there's a connection.


----------



## Cosol

*Esperanto*
King: Reĝo
Queen: Reĝino

*Ido*
Rejo(both)
Rejulo(King)
Rejino(Queen)
I prefer to do not individualize the gender when it is not needed...

*Interlingua*
King: Rege
Queen: Regina


----------



## frone

Roshini said:


> Malay :
> King - Raja
> Queen - Permaisuri (pronounce it as it is spelt.)


In Bahasa Indonesia, "Permaisuri" is used if she is the wife of the ruling king.
If she rules the kingdom herself, we call her "Ratu".

King is same: "Raja".

Cheers ;-)


----------



## shine

panjabigator said:


> Is "ri" related to the Spanish "rey?"


hmm I'm not sure I only studied Spanish for a little while  although, there are many similarities between Spanish and Irish, moreso than English and Irish where similarities are limited mostly to new/modern words.


----------



## Danilo Andrade Tabone

Irlandese
king: rix
queen:-


----------



## bibay27

in the philippines

king- hari   (ha-ri)
queen- reyna (rey-na)


----------



## .Lola.

Czech:

king = král
queen = královna


----------



## deine

Lithuanian

King - karalius
Queen - karalienė


----------



## Cepkah

ameana7 said:


> Once upon a time they used to use "Kaan" and "Sultan" for king.



    In daily turkish we don't often use the words of ''Kaan'' or ''Ece'' etc. but they are used for special expressions such as ''Bumin Kaan'' etc. but  if we  interpret mot a mot  the words of ''king'' and ''queen'' into turkish, they should be KRAL and KRALİÇE. 
   These words have slavic roots which are borrowed by serbo-croato-bosnian language, such as in serbian,bosnian and the other southern slavic languages have many turkish words in their vocabulary.


----------



## Alijsh

Tisia said:


> Hello
> 
> Actually you can say both *Maleka(h*_)_ and *Shahbanu* for *Queen, *though the word *shahbanu* is not as common as *malekah*.
> 
> Tisia


As cherine mentioned *shahbânu* is a title and it was used for ex-queen of Iran. We have also these titles: *shâhpur* (title for prince), *shâhdokht* (title for princess). The word for queen is *malake* (it must be a Hebrew loanword) and besides *shâh* which is the common word for "king" we also have *pâdeshâh*, *shahriyâr*. shahriyâr is only found in literature. The Arabic word *malek* is also found in literature but very rarely.


Pivra said:


> Thai
> ราชา - raja = king
> ราชินี - rajini = queen


I see a similarity with those of Romance languages. 

Spanish, Portuguese, Romanian, French
Queen:* reina*, *rainha*, *regină*, *reine*
King:* rey*, *rei*, *rege*, *roi*

Am I right?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Cepkah said:


> but if we interpret mot a mot the words of ''king'' and ''queen'' into turkish, they should be KRAL and KRALİÇE.
> These words have slavic roots which are borrowed by serbo-croato-bosnian language, such as in serbian,bosnian and the other southern slavic languages have many turkish words in their vocabulary.


And you know what is funny? That the word "kralj" (or slightly differently written words in western Slavic languages) is not that old. Only aboutish hmmm... 1200 years? The word itself has roots in the name of the greatest Frankish king. His name was Germanic: Karl. In Slovene we name him Karel Veliki - Carl the Great. Or as he is usually refered in English: Charlemagne. So he was such a great leader that his name was used for a title of all his successors. (Well, it was somehow mispronounced on the way till these times.  )
Just like Cesar's name was used for a title around Europe:
- "der Kaiser" in Austria. In Slovene we say "cesar".
- tzar ("car") in Russia and early Serbia


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Alijsh said:


> I see a similarity with those of Romance languages.
> 
> Spanish, Portuguese, Romanian, French
> Queen:* reina*, *rainha*, *regină*, *reine*
> King:* rey*, *rei*, *rege*, *roi*
> 
> Am I right?


Sure. They all have a common denominator in Latin: _regina_ and _rex._


----------



## Alijsh

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> Sure. They all have a common denominator in Latin: _regina_ and _rex._


Sorry. I wrote badly. I meant a similarty between Thai and Romance languages. And I must also add Hindi and Bengali.


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

Empiror: Hoàng Đế
King:     Vua
Queen:  Nữ Hoàng   (if she rules the kingdom)
            Hoàng Hậu (if she is the king's wife)


----------



## PitBullLuva

In Finnish:

King - Kuningas
Queen - Kuningatar


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

King - kuningas
Queen - kuninganna


----------



## MarX

Hi!

In Indonesian:

Queen = *Ratu*

King = *Raja*, a loanword from Sanskrit.

Salam,


MarX


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Hari at Reyna


----------



## MarX

Jhorer Brishti said:


> Bengali Transliterated:
> 
> Raajaa=King
> 
> Raani=Queen


 


Pivra said:


> Thai
> ราชา - raja = king
> ราชินี - rajini = queen
> 
> feminine inclension (is that correct to say) -ini for queen is irregular in Thai, there for it is not raani like in other Indic languages


 


Roshini said:


> Malay :
> King - Raja
> Queen - Permaisuri (pronounce it as it is spelt.)
> 
> Tamil :
> King - Raja
> Queen - Raani
> 
> Have fun!


 


macta123 said:


> In Hindi
> 
> Raja aur Rani (King and Queen)
> Maharaja aur Maharani (Emperor and Empress)
> 
> In Malayalam
> Rajavum Ratniyum


 


Becker said:


> In Sinhalese,
> 
> 1. King = Rajaa, raja, rada, rajjuruwaa
> 2. Queen = Bisowa, raejini, mehesiya, devi


 


panjabigator said:


> *Panjabi*: Raja (king) rani (queen)
> Shah is also a king, and a begam is his queen.


 


frone said:


> In Bahasa Indonesia, "Permaisuri" is used if she is the wife of the ruling king.
> If she rules the kingdom herself, we call her "Ratu".
> 
> King is same: "Raja".
> 
> Cheers ;-)


I wonder why the word for "queen" in Indonesian (=*Ratu*) is different from *Rani *and its variations.

We do have the words *Maharaja* and *Maharani* though. 
Salam


----------



## apmoy70

parakseno said:


> Modern Greek:
> the king = ο βασιλέας (vasileas)
> the queen = η βασίλισσα (vasilissa)
> 
> Ancient Greek: (well actually Koine - the Hellenistic period Greek. The word for king is the same in Classical Greek, but I'm not sure about the one for queen )
> the king = ὁ βασιλεύς
> the queen = ἡ βασίλισσα


In Homeric era the king was ἄναξ (from the Mycenian wa-na-ka=>Fάναξ) & the queen, ἄνασσα. What's interesting is that in formal speech and in the later period of Greek Monarchy (early 20th century), the use of Ἄναξ was preferable


----------



## Linguist301

In Armenian:
*Թագավոր* - King (Tagavor) OR *Արքա* (Arqa)
*Թագուհի* - Queen (Taguhi)

_Tag_ means Crown


----------



## ravivararo

Linguist301 said:


> In Armenian:
> *Թագավոր* - King (Tagavor) OR *Արքա* (Arqa)
> *Թագուհի* - Queen (Taguhi)
> 
> _Tag_ means Crown



The etymology of the words king, royal etc in IE languages is available in Dravidian language namely Tamil.

Ul(Chief, primary, big,height,supreme,great)->(al)-ara->அரட்டு² araṭṭu , n. < அரட்டு-. 1. Insolence, haughtiness; கருவம். அரட்டடக்கிதன் னாரூ ரடை மினே (தேவா. 710, 5). 2. Petty chieftains; குறும் பர். அரட்டமுக்கி (திவ். பெரியதி. 3, 4, 10). 3. Mischief; குறும்பு. மலநோ யரட்டொதுக்கும் (காஞ் சிப்பு. சிவபு. 10). 4. Fear, tremor; அச்சம். Colloq.
அரட்டு->அரட்டன் araṭṭaṉ , n. < அரட்டு. 1. Ruler of a small territory, chief; குறுநில மன்னன். (திவா.) 
ara->arasu அரசு. n. 1. Kingliness; அரசனது தன்மை. (குறள், 384, உரை.) 2. *King*; அரசன். (மதுரைக். 128.) 3. Kingdom, territory of a ruler; இராச்சியம். எனதுயி ரரசுவாழ் வென்ப யாவையும் (பாரத. குருகுல. 45). 4. Government; அரசாட்சி. அரசாக வெண்ணேன்மற் றரசுதானே (திவ். பெருமாள். 10, 7). 5. That which is pre-eminent; தலைமையானது. மின்னார் தமக்கோ ரரசே (கந்தபு. தெய்வ. 143). 6. An ancient title of Vēḷāḷa chieftains; பண்டை வேளாளர் பட்டப்பெயர். வேளெ னவும் அரசெனவு முரிமை யெய்தினோரும் (தொல். பொ. 30, உரை). 7. Tiru-nāvukkaracu Nayaṉār, the author of a part of the Tēvāram; அப்பர். (பெரி யபு. திருஞான. 494.)--int. An exclamation equivalent to `check', used in chess; சதுரங்கத்தில் அர சன் கட்டுப்படவிருத்தலைக் குறிக்கும் குறிப்புச்சொல்.
arasu அரசு->Arasanஅரசன்¹, n. [K. arasa, M. aracan, Tu. arasu.] 1. *King*, sovereign, prince; இராசன். (பிங்.) 
అరుసు [ arusu ] arusu. [Kan.] n. A *king*. రాజు. "ఆపందులు సాల్వకోసమరుసునకెనయే." Appakavi. Iii. 233.
arasu அரசு-> Gk. arkhos "chief, Armenian, *Արքա* (Arqa)
arasu அரசு-> Gk. arkhos "chief->Lat. rex (gen. regis) "*king*" 

Cf. [Tamil.ugir (nail)-Telugu.Goru (nail)]

arasu அரசு-> அரசளி-த்தல் aracaḷi- , v. tr. < அரசு +. To govern; அரசாளுதல். (W.)->Gk arkhein "to rule." 
Cf.(ch=k change as in chevi (Tamil-ear)=Kivi (Kannada-ear)

Eng. arch (adj.) 1547, "chief, principal," from prefix arch- (from Gk. arkhos "chief;" see archon); used in 12c. archangel, etc., but extended to so many derogatory uses (arch-rogue, arch-knave, etc.) that it acquired a meaning of "roguish, mischievous," since softened to "saucy" (1662). Also found in archwife (c.1386) "A wife of a superior order."
Eng. monarchy 

"rule by one person," c.1390, from O.Fr. monarchie, from L.L. monarchia, from Gk. monarkhia "absolute rule," lit. "ruling of one," from monos "alone" (see mono-) + arkhein "to rule." Meaning "a state ruled by monarchical government" is from c.1430; monarch is from c.1450; monarchist first attested 1647.
-archy suffix meaning "rule," from L. -archia, from Gk. -arkhia, from arkhos "leader, chief, ruler," from arkhe "beginning, origin, first place
archon one of the nine chief magistrates of ancient Athens, 1659, from Gk. *arkhon *"ruler," prp. of arkhein "to rule," from PIE *arkhein- "to begin, rule, command," a "Gk. verb of unknown origin, but showing archaic Indo-European features ... with derivatives arkhe, 'rule, beginning,' and arkhos, 'ruler' " [Watkins]. 
archives 
1603, from Fr. archif, from L.L. archivum (sing.), from Gk. ta arkheia "public records," pl. of arkheion "town hall," from arkhe "government," lit. "beginning, origin, first place" (see archon). The verb is first attested 1934. 

அரைசன் araicaṉ , n. *King*; அரசன். அரைசரிற் பிறந்து (கம்பரா. மந்தரை. 61).
அரையன் araiyaṉ , *King*; அரசன். அரையனா யமருலக மாள்வதற்கு (தேவா. 648, 4).
அரயன் arayaṉ , n. *King*; அரசன்.
Eng. arch (adj.) 1547, "chief, principal," from prefix arch- (from Gk. arkhos "chief;" see archon); used in 12c. archangel, etc., but extended to so many derogatory uses (arch-rogue, arch-knave, etc.) that it acquired a meaning of "roguish, mischievous," since softened to "saucy" (1662). Also found in archwife (c.1386) "A wife of a superior order."
Eng. monarchy 
"rule by one person," c.1390, from O.Fr. monarchie, from L.L. monarchia, from Gk. monarkhia "absolute rule," lit. "ruling of one," from monos "alone" (see mono-) + arkhein "to rule." Meaning "a state ruled by monarchical government" is from c.1430; monarch is from c.1450; monarchist first attested 1647.
-archy suffix meaning "rule," from L. -archia, from Gk. -arkhia, from arkhos "leader, chief, ruler," from arkhe "beginning, origin, first place
archon one of the nine chief magistrates of ancient Athens, 1659, from Gk. arkhon "ruler," prp. of arkhein "to rule," from PIE *arkhein- "to begin, rule, command," a "Gk. verb of unknown origin, but showing archaic Indo-European features ... with derivatives arkhe, 'rule, beginning,' and arkhos, 'ruler' " [Watkins]. 

archives 
1603, from Fr. archif, from L.L. archivum (sing.), from Gk. ta arkheia "public records," pl. of arkheion "town hall," from arkhe "government," lit. "beginning, origin, first place" (see archon). The verb is first attested 1934. 

அரையன் araiyaṉ , *King*; அரசன். அரையனா யமருலக மாள்வதற்கு (தேவா. 648, 4).
அரயன் arayaṉ , n. *King*; அரசன்.

இறை-> இறைவன் iṟaivaṉ : (page 367) தங்குதலுடைய கடவுள். (சிலப். 10, 184, உரை.)இறைவன்² iṟaivaṉ, n. < இறை¹. 1. Chief, master, superior; தலைவன். இவ்வூ ரிறைவனை யிழந்து (சிலப். 22, 144). 2. Supreme God; கட வுள். இறைவன் மலரடி (பாரத. இராசசூ. 146). 3. Viṣṇu; திருமால்.
இறைவன் iṟaivaṉ->(iraivadu)->(revudu)-> రేడు (p. 1093) [ rēḍu ] rēḍu. [Tel.] n. A *King*, lord, husband. రాజు, దొర, నాధుడు. చిలువలరేడు the *king* of serpents. కొండరేడు lord of hills, the Himalaya
రాట్టు (p. 1080) [ rāṭṭu ] rāṭṭu. n. A *king*. రాజు

Ul->(il)->இராசன் irāsaṉ, n. 1. *King*; அரசன். 2. The greatest or the most superior; தலைவன். 

Ul->(il)->இராசன் irāsaṉ-राजन् rājan 
राजन् m. [राज्-कनिन् रञ्जयति रञ्ज्-कनिन् नि ˚ वा Uṇ.1.145] A *king*, ruler, prince, chief
Masculine suffix “an” is Tamil suffix and it is there in Malayalam also. In the Skt word rajan, itself shows that the word is with the Tamil masculine suffix an. Therefore Rajan in Skt is a Tamil derivated word and it is a not Skt word. In any other IE languages such masculine suffix is not available except Greek archon, which is in accordance with the Tamil word Arasan. This word is also attested in Armenian language also.

Cf: राज् rāj : (page 1334)
regulate.-4 To be the first or chief, be at the head. -Caus. (राजयति-ते) To cause to shine, illuminate, brighten. राज् rājराज् m.,-राजः 1 A *king*, chief, prince.-2 Anything best of its kind; सो$म्बुजो हरिणाध्मातः सर्वप्राणेन शङ्खराट् Rām.7.7.1; (adjective also in this sense).

Coll. Tamil. ராசா rāsā. 1. *King* ., 2. Lord
En Raasa (My Lord). Coimbatore Kongu Nadu Popular usage.
“Magarasanaay iru, magaraasiyaay iru”. Coimbatore Kongu Nadu Popular usage.

రా౛ు [ rāzu ] rāḍzu. n. A *king*, prince, ruler. A lord, baron, earl, count, nobleman, ప్రభువు, ఏలువాడు, క్షత్రియుడు, క్షత్రియకులశ్రేష్ఠుడు. రారాజు or రారేడు rā-rāḍzu. n. A *king* of kings.  

రాచ [ rāca ] rāṭsa. adj. Of or belonging to the *king*, 

In old Skt (?), the word Rajni (queeen) should be as Rajini (Rajan+i) as which is available in sindhi as rajini. In latin also it is Regina and not regna. It is informity with the Tamil construction of Arasani (Queen)
rāˊjñī f. ʻ queen ʼ VS. [rāˊjan -- ]
Pa. raññī -- f. ʻ queen ʼ, Pk. raṇṇī -- , rāṇī -- (E < *rāññī -- ); Gy. eur. raní ʻ princess, lady ʼ; K. röñü ʻ queen ʼ, S. L. P. rāṇī, P.ludh. rānī, Ku. rāṇī, N. A. rāni, Or. rāṇi, Mth. Bhoj. Aw.lakh. H. rānī, Marw. G. M. Ko. rāṇī, OSi. rajini.
*rājñīvāsa -- ; paṭṭarājñī -- .
Addenda: rāˊjñī -- [Cf. samrāˊjñī -- RV.]: WPah.kṭg. (kc.) raṇi f. ʻ queen ʼ, Garh. rāṇī, Md. rani – bēkan̆balek.
Regina fem. proper name, from L., lit. "queen;" related to rex (gen. regis) "*king*" (see regal).
regius : royal, regal. 
regnum : rule, authority, kingdom, realm. 
Likewise Tamil words *Rayar, Kon and Telugu rattu* (Similar words for *king*), are in the usages of IE languages
*king* dame, roi and reine -french
*king*: 1. drottin, konungur -icelandic 
*king* konung, kung-sweedish
*king*: 1. König queen: 1. Königin -german
*king*: konge-danish
*king*: kening, queen: 1. dam | 2. keninginne -frisian
*king*: re -lombard
*king*: rei -portuguese
O.Ir. ri, Gaelic righ "a *king*;" Gaul. -rix "a *king*," in personal names, e.g. Vircingetorix; Goth. reiks "a leader;" O.E. rice "kingdom," -ric "*king*," rice "rich, powerful,O.Ir. ri, gen. rig "*king*;" .


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

крал(kral) - king
кралица(kralitsa) - queen


----------

